# my new meat shakes, how do you make yours



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

1 and a half chicken breasts,2 eggs,olive oil, peanut butter,instant mash, banana, activia yogurt yummmmmmmm


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

**** me how do yo neck that mate.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Mate, that sounds horrid! :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Are you pregnant??


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd eat all that easily but the thought of it liquidized makes me feel sick lol.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Swap the banana and peanut butter for some gravy and it sounds alright.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

try it its not to bad

part of my new diet 3 of them a day

3 meals a day

1 post workout shake


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

I was genuinely thinkin about liquidising chicken the other day.... I'm struggling like fk to get the food down my neck..... dont fancy holding my nose and choking on lumpy bits tho lol


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

theres no lumpy bits mate if u got a good blender

mix it with lots of ice so its nice and cold and neck it down

i got a real weak stomach cant even hack the smell of my own shiz

but i find these easy to drink and keep down


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Rossco700 said:


> I was genuinely thinkin about liquidising chicken the other day.... I'm struggling like fk to get the food down my neck..... dont fancy holding my nose and choking on lumpy bits tho lol


If its just a chicken breast then its not too bad to get it down, let it blend for a few minds and its not lumpy at all.

The mash and banana yoghurt is probably not a combo i'd go for.

Decent 'quickmeal' is tin of tuna in a tin of soup (cream of mushroom seems to have a good consistency), can drink it down in a minute.


----------



## FocusST (Jan 21, 2011)

a can hardly drink protein shakes i hate the taste of some of them except Strawberry flavour. So fcuk trying to drink that haha


----------

